# '06 Pathfinder shudder/vibration



## GMP (Jul 6, 2009)

OK guys this is a new one. I've already been through the front driveshaft rebuild and and fuel sender problems last summer. Truck now has 83K. Cruising in either overdrive or not, highway speeds or backroads, the truck develops a shudder or vibration for several seconds, then stops. This happens at random intervals. The best way I can describe it is it feels a lot like hitting rumble strips on the side of the road. It does not seem to be tire or wheel related though. The truck does not slow and no engine light/code is evident. The emergency brake appears fine. If I had to guess I'd say its a drivetrain/transmission issue, but otherwise the transmission functions fine. I inspected the rear driveshaft and this too appears OK. Its my wife's truck and she tells me its getting worse. Any history of a problem like this? I'm stumped for now. Thanks.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Check the fluid in the transmission and radiator. You may have a cracked radiator which would cause contamination. Then require a transmission rebuild. Hopefully that is not it and maybe the fluid is low or just needs to be changed.


----------



## GMP (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately you are right, damn it! What are the chances of the trans being OK with a flush? 

This is absolutely the last Nissan I will ever own.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

GMP said:


> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately you are right, damn it! What are the chances of the trans being OK with a flush?
> 
> This is absolutely the last Nissan I will ever own.


I think this is the first 2006 model that has this issue that I've come across.


----------



## GMP (Jul 6, 2009)

Local trans shop has seen it before on '06. They are going to inspect/rebuild the trans and install a separate trans cooler. Nissan would just swap the same parts in that failed, for $5500. 

Too bad because the truck rides nice, has good power and towing capacity. Its just that you deserve more for your money. This one will cost me around $3500. If I didn't do the work on all the other problems/failures myself, it would have been another couple K at least. Too much for a 3 year old truck.


----------



## petkennel (Jun 20, 2011)

*2004 Pathfinder, rumble*

I have a 2004 Pathfinder with 73k. Recently, its been rumbling over 2500 rpm in the same manner as driving over rumble strips on roadway, but not as that bad. Just a mild vibration, pretty sure its not tire related. Other than that, it has full power and drives fine, no other noticable issues other than the rumbling. I am aware of the 2005 and later tranny radiator issues, but bought an 2004 purposely to stay away from that. 

Any ideas? Good thing is that I have a no deductible power train warranty ! But woudl like to have an idea what I am looking at before I bring it in, thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

GMP said:


> Local trans shop has seen it before on '06. They are going to inspect/rebuild the trans and install a separate trans cooler. Nissan would just swap the same parts in that failed, for $5500.
> 
> Too bad because the truck rides nice, has good power and towing capacity. Its just that you deserve more for your money. This one will cost me around $3500. If I didn't do the work on all the other problems/failures myself, it would have been another couple K at least. Too much for a 3 year old truck.


The replacement radiators are redesigned to correct the cracked cooler incidents. I wouldn't bypass the radiator cooler tube, but adding an additional cooler in addition to the radiator's cooler tube is never a bad idea.


----------



## petkennel (Jun 20, 2011)

*2004*

was that in reply to my 2004 issue? Because I was informed that previous to 2005, those issues were non existant.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

petkennel said:


> was that in reply to my 2004 issue? Because I was informed that previous to 2005, those issues were non existant.


is your transmission fluid contaminated with coolant?


----------



## petkennel (Jun 20, 2011)

Tranny fluid is fine, normal level, no evidence of any contamination.


----------



## CPLTECH (Aug 29, 2010)

Nissan has had a lot of problems with this radiator & trans setup starting with 2005 models & up. So much so that they extended the warranty on the 2 items to 8yr/80K miles to appease the masses. My factory recall letter came last Jan 2011. I had already swapped out my radiator last fall to avoid this from happening & then this letter came & got full reimbursement. Not sure if they will help you since you are over by 3K, but one can try. (For this issue ONLY 800-867-7669) From the chatter on other forums, seems Nissan dealers did a trans swap, not just a repair.

Just for the piece of mind factor, I may replace the radiator every 3-4 yr. To be fair, a friend said it happened to an older Accord of his. Just seems this hit Nissan before these trucks got much age on them. Well, someone has to keep the trans shops busy, but why us?

2006 PathFinder


----------

